

Ask HN: Can foreigners loop wget at Canadian sites, increasing bandwidth use? - thangalin

Also, will the Canadian government be subjected to usage-based billing?
======
rfugger
It's Bell's home and small business customers that will be receiving usage-
based bills, not Canadian data centers. I'm pretty sure the government of
Canada doesn't subscribe to Bell.

~~~
thangalin
Ah. So, this would be bad, then:

    
    
        while true; do wget http://bit.ly/fHHbHh; rm fHHbHh; sleep 1; done
    

Managing Matters is a small business using Bell (according to Google). The PDF
is a large file on their website.

~~~
rfugger
That would be bad for anyone with a shared hosting/VPS plan, since most web
hosts cap those types of plans.

